# Maxima 1997 Flex Pipe



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

OUCH! thats right guys, the dealer told me that i need a front flex pipe for Maxima 1997. I've been searching for it but with no luck

the dealer wants $ 1064.00 for it without the labor!
do you guys know if front pipe can be found any where? even used? can it be fixed?


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

wtf is a flex pipe?

I'm going to guess he's talking about the flex section in the Y pipe. common thing to fail after years of use.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm going to guess you're talking about the flex section in the exhaust......

replace the whole Y pipe and add a few horses while you're doing it. don't let the dealer bend you over on it:
www.cattman.com
www.warpspeedperformance.com


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Take Matt's advice. Why replace the stock with another stock when you can spend 10% of what the dealer said and gain ~15whp at the same time?


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

wow a stock y-pipe costs a grand... thats nuts =/


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

If you don't want to go aftermarket - I have a stock y pipe for you.


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah just get an aftermarket y-pipe. youll save a bunch of money.


----------



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

mrdick said:


> yeah just get an aftermarket y-pipe. youll save a bunch of money.


yeah thats what i did, i bought a universal flex pipe and had my mechanic install it for me $40.00 for the flex part  almost $1000.00 cheaper..LOL
and my Maxima is as quiet as a sleeping baby 

only one thing now, they told me that my CAT Hanger (convertor hanger)is rotten and needs to be replaced. i've been looking for it so far but most shops keep saying only dealer carry it. how expensive is it?...


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The rubber hanger itself should have a generic replacement just about anywhere, it's just an ordinary muffler rubber hanger. Large size, IIRC.


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

hansen said:


> yeah thats what i did, i bought a universal flex pipe and had my mechanic install it for me $40.00 for the flex part  almost $1000.00 cheaper..LOL
> and my Maxima is as quiet as a sleeping baby
> 
> only one thing now, they told me that my CAT Hanger (convertor hanger)is rotten and needs to be replaced. i've been looking for it so far but most shops keep saying only dealer carry it. how expensive is it?...


go to midas or some place like that, they can weld on hangers of any size.


----------



## wannaboostbad (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah i Had to replace my Y-pipe in my maxima, even with my friends discount i still had to pay around..........800 for the pipe and install. Had i known that cattman made one better, i wouldve bought it.


----------



## carpetrider (Feb 23, 2005)

*max Flex?*

just replace the whole y-pipe and while your at it get the headers too. this site sells it as a package. www.vqpower.com you can also get it on e-bay for like $250 from the same guys.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Do not get headers...I won't get into how much of a waste they are.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, basicly headers for any maxima is a waiste of time and money; you get like two horsepower. Get a warpspeed or cattman y-pipe and you're set. (That's just what nismosleeper would do.)


----------

